# What is difference between What's new vs New posts ???



## SHG (Dec 2, 2021)

Anyone know what the actual difference is between these two areas???

Even new profile post? What is this?


----------



## Luanne (Dec 2, 2021)

As far as I can tell What's New shows you all new posts.  New Posts only shows you the new posts that you haven't already seen (as in you haven't opened them).


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 2, 2021)

They appear to be pretty much the same. I see read threads in New Posts and What's New. So that doesn't seem to be the difference. The only difference that I can see 'What's New' hides threads in the COVID forum where 'New Posts' shows threads from the COVID forum.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 2, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> They appear to be pretty much the same. I see read threads in New Posts and What's New. So that doesn't seem to be the difference. The only difference that I can see 'What's New' hides threads in the COVID forum where 'New Posts' shows threads from the COVID forum.


What's New shows posts you have already read, while New Posts only shows those you haven't read.  I hadn't noticed before that What's New doesn't show the posts from the Covid forum.


----------



## SHG (Dec 2, 2021)

Based on my review, I think I agree with Luanne. What's New shows post that I have read, but they are not in bold font. New Post does not show these, and they are all in bold font...


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 2, 2021)

Here is my "What's New". Both read (non bold) and unread (bold) threads.




Here is "New Posts". It contains both bold and non bold threads, meaning unread and read. The only difference I see is COVID forum posts (circled).


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 2, 2021)

according to the developers:  ""New Posts" are unread posts, " Whats New" is what is recently posted including read and unread posts. "


----------



## SHG (Dec 2, 2021)

Hmmmm, now I am confused.  That does not happen for me. New Post are all bold (unread). 
I agree with your point that the Covid discussion is omitted from What's new.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 2, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Here is my "What's New". Both read (non bold) and unread (bold) threads.
> View attachment 42998
> 
> Here is "New Posts". It contains both bold and non bold threads, meaning unread and read. The only difference I see is COVID forum posts (circled).
> View attachment 42999


In your listing of New Posts I don't see any unbolded.  When I pull up New Posts all posts are bolded and Covid discussion is included.


----------



## SHG (Dec 2, 2021)

Luanne said:


> In your listing of New Posts I don't see any unbolded.  When I pull up New Posts all posts are bolded and Covid discussion is included.


The 6th post down (which is this discussion) is unbolded in dioxide45's image. Yes, I think we are all agreeing that Covid discussion is included in New Posts, but omitted from What's New.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 2, 2021)

SHG said:


> The 6th post down (which is this discussion) is unbolded in dioxide45's image.


I see that now.  My eyesight is failing me, lol.

But again, my list of New Posts shows only bolded posts.


----------

